# It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *KIDDED*



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't believe it's almost time for the LaMancha doe I have a reservation on to kid!! YIPEEEEEEE!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! Please, please think pinkpinkpink for me! She's the next to be put in the kidding pen and under the close watch of the kidding cam (did I mention that the cam is live so I get to watch)  Wahoo!! Here are some pics of her and the buck she's bred to  Here's a video of them showing the doe 





Rancho-Snowfall Tulsa Time AI
Sire: +B Dagron Taipei's Toronto '92' EEE
Dam: GCH Velvet-Acres Lexus' Liana 1*M '92' EEEE
Tulsa
















Tulsa's dam Liana








The buck Tulsa is bred to: 
*B Kastdemur's Rhone
Sire: *B Kastdemur's Watch Your Self
Dam: SGCH Kastdemur's Evian 2*M 2x National CH '94' EEEE
Rhone


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Positive Pink thoughts for you! and congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Thinking PINK!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Thinking Pink..... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Thank you


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

She's in the kidding pen now if anyone wants to watch  She's lookin big! http://ranchosnowfall.com/WhatsNew.htm


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Hope you get your perfect doe kid!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

That is soo cool that you can watch her on the camera! So exciting, hope she has a nice doe for you! :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Yes! I love being able to watch her. And what an udder she has going on under there! :drool:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

It is nice you can watch her! Still thinking Pink for you :wink:

Oh and have been meaning to say what a nice mini you have in your picture.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Congrats!  Time must be going by very slowly for you right now ~ lol. She is a beautiful doe. You also have the most beautiful Nigerians! My heart speeds up everytime I see the photos on your signature here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

:thumbup: :hug: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

! She's gorgeous, thinking lots of pink for you!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*



Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Congrats!  Time must be going by very slowly for you right now ~ lol. She is a beautiful doe. You also have the most beautiful Nigerians! My heart speeds up everytime I see the photos on your signature here.


Awww thank you :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Day 145 for Tulsa today!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Any news yet???
She's SO beautiful! Thinking lots of :kidred: thoughts for you (and Tulsa)
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Keep us posted :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

What beautiful goats. Hope you get a lovely little doe.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Any babies yet? :whatgoat: :shrug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Nope  Day 147. I'm watching her and she does not look to be in labor. :GAAH:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

 Well, maybe today? I guess it is probably better not to rush her as we want healthy babies and a healthy mama. Keep us posted.  but it is day 147 for Pete's-sake :GAAH:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Lucky  
i will be putting my two does with the buck next month!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

:hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Hoepfully this weekend  The breeder had another doe kid with twin does this afternoon, so I hope Tulsa took notes


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

*hopefully


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

Keeping the :kidred: vibes headed your way ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!!*

She's in labor!!!!!!!! It was very nice for her to wait til I got out of bed and milked my does, now I'm ready!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

:leap: :leap: :leap: I'm so excited for you! :leap: :leap: :leap: I'll keep checking back to hear about your :kidred: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Thinking PINK!!!!! :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Any news? :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

No adorable kidlets yet  She's really taking her time. Please think :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (someone has a buckling reservation on her)


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

How exciting, please let us know as soon as she has them......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Ok I'm thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: for you!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I'll let you guys know what happens  You can watch if you want  http://ranchosnowfall.com/WhatsNew.htm


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

BIG contractions now!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Push Tulsa push! :leap: Deliver a beautiful doeling for Riley :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

 :clap: :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I checked the webcam.... only see the ceiling, how's it going??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I dunno...The cam has been pointing to the ceiling for hours


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

:hug: hope it all goes well and you get your doeling.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

It's back on and she's still preggy!!!!! Yay! I didn't miss it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

:leap:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I'm watching the webcam while I'm working on my computer. Looks like some big contractions every now and then. :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

SOOO excited! I hope she puts it off a little longer though as we have people coming to look at baby goats in a half hour or so..


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Oh man :worried: I hope so too. If you want you could send me a PM with your cell # I can send you a text message if she progresses to visual babies.

But, it looks like she might go a while longer.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

That's a VERY nice offer  But she called and said that they were running a little late and will not be here for a few more hours, so I've got some time  Thanks though!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Absolutely  I think we are all waiting with you, in anticipation of a :kidred: now


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I really want one that looks like her, both in conformation and color  Oh, and I'm in LOVE with her adorable ears and would like it if her child has ears like her


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

c'mon :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: its Gotta be


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

And an udder like her ~ WOW ~ she was standing a bit ago and it is so nice already and she hasn't even freshened yet! Good Choice to reserve a doeling out of her! :hi5:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

She is such a beautiful doe! I hope you get :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Thanks and yes, her udder is :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

So what is happening???........................any babies yet??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Nope  She's just hanging out


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I'm going to say she will go tomorrow. I haven't seen her do any contractions, I have seen her stretch and eat and that is it. lol


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

yeah, i agree with SkyesRanch. I'd say she's going to go tomorrow too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I agree. I don't think she was even in labor yesterday. It's really hard to tell on the contractions because the cam stutteres so much. She's still preggy this morning and does not look to be in any kind of labor.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !!!!!  
Just wondering though, do you have a second reservation if she doesn't have you little doe?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Good morning all.... anything happening????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**



RowdyKidz said:


> Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !!!!!
> Just wondering though, do you have a second reservation if she doesn't have you little doe?


Yes, I did, but she actually already kidded with a single :kidred: , she had one reservation before me so I dunno if it's available or not if Tulsa didn't have something :shrug: I do have one in mind from another breeder too if there's not a girl in there.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Peggy, nope, nothing is happening. She's just sleeping


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I think she's getting ready to kid!!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

:leap: How is she?! Thinking pink!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

She keeps getting up, pawing and laying back down. :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

How exciting!!!! Pink, pink, pink!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Anyone watching the cam? SHould be anytime now!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I'm watching but it doesn't work that great on my sloooow computer. the picture looks like it is in super slow motion and breaks up once in a while. She has a fabulous udder!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Yea, the cam is always like that. It doesn't get a super good feed. Oh well, it's better than nothing  Yes, I LOVE her udder  SOooooooooo excited! I'm ready to meet my baby (hopefully) ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Pushing!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Push that baby out and I am thinking Pink for ya also. CCongrats a little early. Hope mommy and baby are perfect and yes :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

I see hoofies! Too bad the cam is SO SLOW. Lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

PUSH Tulsa, PUSH!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's almost time!!!! SOOOO EXCITED!!! *LABOR**

Tulsa= :kidblue: :kidblue: DRAT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: Sorry you didn't get your doeling :sigh: Really stinks!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwww.... so sorry that you didn't get your doeling.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:sigh: 
So sorry -- I know how much you were hoping for a doeling of Tulsa's.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys :hug: I'm very disappointed as a REALLY wanted a girl from her, but oh well, these things happen. I'm sure the breeder is sad too as they wanted to retain one. It was a rough kidding, so I'm just glad Tulsa/babies were all okay.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Riley ~ Sorry to hear the news. I was gone all day picking up some goats for a friend and my daughter called me while I was gone to tell me the news. I think everything happens for a reason so perhaps the timing for your doeling was just not where God wanted it to be ~ next year?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new kids... :thumb: sorry it isn't a girl...but there is a next time.... keep your head up and keep trying.... :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Pam  I really would like to get a doeling out of Tulsa in the future, so maybe she'll give me one next year  In the mean time, we can hopefully find another one


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

well hopefully you'll get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
next year!!!and delivers fine
She is a beautiful doe so her future doe kid would probably have an excellent udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Chris and Pam  I really would like to get a doeling out of Tulsa in the future, so maybe she'll give me one next year  In the mean time, we can hopefully find another one


 :thumbup: :hug:


----------

